# I have a strange question.



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

I'm on the pill, but have felt like I am ovulating every month. Now, if I take an ovulation test shouldn't there be no second line at all, and just the control line because the pill is supposed to stop ovulation?


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

The Pill is *definitely* supposed to be stopping you ovulating. I haven't encountered an ovulation kit but presume that it works like a pregnancy test.. in which case, yes, you should just be getting the control line. However, Toni Weschler (Taking Control of Your Fertility) says some tests are more reliable than others.

Perhaps your pill isn't high enough oestrogen? That can cause ovulation, because it's not actually inhibiting the development of FSH (the hormone that causes the egg to "ripen") It would be easy to swap to a high oestrogen brand.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

The problem is that the pill I am on now is the only one I've been able to take without side effects. I tried Orthotrycycline-lo (sp?) and had a major reaction. I've tried others and each I had a bad reaction to. I even had a bad reaction to the IUD. I've run out of options. My only hope is that this pill comes in a stronger form.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Aw hope it works out. Some of my friends had to try eight brands! Try the doctor?

Cal xx


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Ortho-Tricyclen comes in a "regular" hormone dosage level -- maybe try that if you can feel yourself ovulating (which is not supposed to happen on the regular pill). I can't say for certain, but I'm assuming that if you are ovulating while on the pill, you would still be producing the hormone that a OPK would measure.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Just a quick note to say that OPKs don't work exactly like pregnany tests. You can get a second line with OPKs without ovulating. The OPK goes by darkness of the line, not whether it is present or not present.

In addition, it is possible to get a positive OPK (test line as dark or darker than the control line) and then not ovulate. OPKs predict oncoming ovulation by tracking the surge of luteinizing hormone (LH), the hormone produced in greatest amounts just before ovulation. It is possible to have an LH surge and then not ovulate.

Just wanted to make sure that was clear in the conversation.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

I can't take Ortho-Tricyclen, or any of the pills made by that company. I've tried several and had reactions to all. When I tried Ortho-Tricyclenlo I should have gone to the hospital because my reaction was so bad. My Mom wanted to call an ambulance but I wouldn't let her.

I didn't realize it was possible to have an LH surge and not ovulate. The reason why I decided to test (I only used one of the tests, I'm going to use the other 6 next cycle going by the instructions.) is because I feel I am ovulating. Last month I had the pains on the right side, this month on the left, pluse I have other signs of ovulation too. I have to call my OB for refills anyway so I'm going to go ahead and make an appointment before I'm due for a new pack.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

I went to Planned Parenthood the other day and talked to a nurse midwife. Her words were, "You are not ovulating." She said I can't be. I know that's not true, BCPs don't block ovulation for everyone. She also said it's impossible to have an LH surge if you are not ovulating because that's what the pill is suppressing. She said if I keep having pains to come back for an ultrasound.


----------

